# ideas on how to mount my ducks?



## Hunter22 (Nov 15, 2011)

I decided to get my turkey from last season and ducks mounted. What mount poses would yall suggest? Im getting mounted 1 woody drake, 1 GWT drake, 1 drake shoveler, and 1 hoody mounted. Any pics greatly appreciated.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 15, 2011)

here ya go... http://www.birdmanstudios.com/flying_ducks.html


----------



## 12mcrebel (Nov 15, 2011)

woody and hoody standing, shoveler and gwt flying, or just a dead mount of all of them except hoody so the hood can be empahsized


----------



## nrohrbach (Nov 15, 2011)

My vote


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 15, 2011)

nrohrbach said:


> My vote



Dang now thats pretty Bad right there!  Is that yours nrohrbach?!


----------



## killerv (Nov 15, 2011)

Depends on the taxidermist, doesn't matter what the pose is if he doesn't do a good job. Get them to them soon, they can get freezer burned and the bone structure can messed up if you leave a bird in the freezer too long.


----------



## Hunter22 (Nov 15, 2011)

killerv said:


> Depends on the taxidermist, doesn't matter what the pose is if he doesn't do a good job. Get them to them soon, they can get freezer burned and the bone structure can messed up if you leave a bird in the freezer too long.



How long too long?


----------



## Jaker (Nov 15, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> How long too long?



depends on how good the taxi is, if you get a great taxidermist, they can mount em even after they get dried out from freezer burn, but typically a year or so, won't hurt the bird. also depends how you have the bird packaged.


----------



## nrohrbach (Nov 16, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> Dang now thats pretty Bad right there!  Is that yours nrohrbach?!



This one isn't but it's the photo I gave my taxidermist for my 2 drake mallards, drake pintail, drake wigeon, drake shoveler and drake GWT from South Dakota.


----------

